# CAR MEET AT OLD WEST BURGERS 8/2



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

Old West Burgers will be offering 10% off on food only for Unique Car Meet participants on Friday, August 2nd. Family friendly (play ground for the kids) environment. Come out and enjoy meeting other like minded car enthusiasts. We ask that all who attend to be alert of others walking around, no burnouts or any other dangerous activities.

Menu: Old West Burgers

4553 N.W. Loop 1604, San Antonio, Texas 78249

https://www.facebook.com/events/392166077562507/397141430398305/?notif_t=like


----------

